# Strathdoon



## Strathdoon (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi, Some years ago a member - 'Winner' enquired about the fishing boat 'Strathdoon BA122', built by Herd and McKenzie. I have some information if you are still interested.

Richard Herries


----------



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Strathdoon said:


> Hi, Some years ago a member - 'Winner' enquired about the fishing boat 'Strathdoon BA122', built by Herd and McKenzie. I have some information if you are still interested.
> 
> Richard Herries


Aye Richard, thanks for the reply, i have a great interest in Herd and Mackenzie boats, and was looking through my bits and pieces when i realised information on the Strathdoon was very scarce, i would appreciate any info you could give me .
Regards
Alwyn


----------

